# What is a good Tire truer?



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

I would like to know who has had good or bad expierience with each brand tire truers out of these; Integy, hudy, Ofna, Corally. Particularly the automatic versions.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

Hudy unit is the best out there, Dc version, ac low on power, but also the most expensive I believe.
Ofna is good but the automatic drive unit has problems if you use it heavily. I have is one and cutting tires for Snowbirds it burt out. I use it as a manuel unit know.
Integy is low on power but works well.
Corally never used one, except for the older unit with the large handle you just rotated back and forth by hand. I loved that thing wish I could find one for sale.


----------



## racer57 (Jan 10, 2006)

Max Mod, hard to find but always seem to be the best


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

racer57 said:


> Max Mod, hard to find but always seem to be the best


Not sure if he still has it but hobbyten was selling a Max Mod that has seen very little use. It's blue in color. Excellent shape. If you are looking for one, PM him or myself and I will get in touch with him.

RC


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

All the Maxmods I have ever used the slide had alot of play in it. If you didn't hold pressure on the slide in one direction for the entire cut the tire came out messed up. It's one of the worst designed tire truers out there.


----------



## cole (Sep 27, 2005)

i like a man that calls it how he sees it!! Cmon


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Used a Cobra A/C for a few years...good but louder than a Fantom Dyno! Just got a HUDY for my B-day and I actually enjoy cuttin' tires now.


----------



## Bill Johnson (Jul 12, 2004)

FREAK!!!!! :jest:


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Racin'Jason 8 said:


> Used a Cobra A/C for a few years...good but louder than a Fantom Dyno! Just got a HUDY for my B-day and I actually enjoy cuttin' tires now.


I have the Cobra A/C unit too. WAY LOUD! But it works well and I have arbors for everything!


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

My AC Hudy isn't lower on power. Just seems much quieter than most, but not low on power.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Corally All the way or Integy if there in stock!


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

SuperXRAY, I have used two different peoples AC Hudy machines and both were dogs compared to the DC version and the Integy DC unit.


----------



## 17driver (Apr 30, 2004)

Max mod is the best truer I have ever used.Never had any problems with mine!


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

for the price integy is the best deal , but if i had a choice it would the Hudy unit


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

OvalTrucker said:


> I have the Cobra A/C unit too. WAY LOUD! But it works well and I have arbors for everything!


Bringing this up from a ways back to ask a question. I have a Cobra AC lathe and have tried twice now to get arbors for 1/10 oval. Both times the part that screws on.......doesn't, it slides on (wrong thread) and the rear arbor is missing the pin to go in the wheel (to keep it from spinning). Cobra doesn't seem to answer email to find out what the problem is.  I have 1/12 and Losi/CW arbors that work perfectly fine. Where did you get your arbors?


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

I prefer the ones that cut round tires... The best one i have found for that is a hudy.. It was the only tire truer ive used that actually cut the tires true and round.. there expensive, but you pay for quality..


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

What do the arbors look like on the Cobra A/C truer?

I had my 'Trackside' style truer STOLEN years ago, but they left me the arbor for the rear tires... are they similar?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

burbs said:


> I prefer the ones that cut round tires... The best one i have found for that is a hudy.. It was the only tire truer ive used that actually cut the tires true and round.. there expensive, but you pay for quality..


the hudy is a very nice tire truer! :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Cobra truer on gears with a carbide bit. It's loud, and it works


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Too funny how many guys didn't notice how OLD this thread is..and that they are posting on the original subject...

This is what brought the subject to the top of the page again...



> Bringing this up from a ways back to ask a question. I have a Cobra AC lathe and have tried twice now to get arbors for 1/10 oval. Both times the part that screws on.......doesn't, it slides on (wrong thread) and the rear arbor is missing the pin to go in the wheel (to keep it from spinning). Cobra doesn't seem to answer email to find out what the problem is. I have 1/12 and Losi/CW arbors that work perfectly fine. Where did you get your arbors?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Hehe, happens all the time swtour.  It's my understanding that the trackside arbors won't work on the AC or DC lathe unfortunatly.  This is what the 1/10 arbors are "supposed" to look like.










Mine doesn't have the pin in the rear arbor and the part that screws on.........doesn't.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

OvalmanPA said:


> Hehe, happens all the time swtour.  It's my understanding that the trackside arbors won't work on the AC or DC lathe unfortunatly.  This is what the 1/10 arbors are "supposed" to look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you could find a new roll pin at the local Home Depot for the rear arbor, and I have a spare "Screw on part" you can have.
E-mail me.

[email protected]

Later, Bret


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

the dc version of anything is only as good as the power supply. so a kickass power supply is a must. I have 2 power supplies a 30a bulldog and a 36 amp integy. the bulldog provide mad power and allows me to rip through BSR tires but the integy is a pitty. another thing to think about is the bit that is in the truer. i had a friend modifify my ofna truer to allow me to use a carbide dremel bit from The Home Depot. which put a awesome cut on the tire compaired to the saw blade that comes with the ofna. but the hudy bit fits into the ofna and corally tuer no problem from my experiences the ofna is good and the corally is a beefier version of the ofna. but the best is a hudy dc like Big Sexy says


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

forgot about the arbour but RC4Less has a killer one.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

The Jet said:


> I'm sure you could find a new roll pin at the local Home Depot for the rear arbor, and I have a spare "Screw on part" you can have.
> E-mail me.
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


Bret.......problem is it wasn't even ever drilled for the roll pin so that would have to be done too. Neither of the ones I got were as a matter of fact. In looking further, I'm not sure this "screw on part" will work anyway with the TM tires I have.........doh. Not much of the screw sticks out so I dunno if there would be enough to get ahold of to hold the wheel on. It appears as though it needs the "screw on part" similar to my 1/12 setup that has an extra "nub" sticking out to get further into the wheel. Thanks for the offer though.

I'll have a look on Bruces site and see what he has.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

As for TM wheels, your exactly right, they won't mount up with the standard stuff. I custom made a nut to hold the wheel on.

Longer threaded rod is really all we need :thumbsup: .


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

_I'm on my second Cobra AC truer (3years old now) first one motor went bad so that was used for spare parts, Bought the Integy DC unit - worked well but required some adjustments, set from factory to cut at an angle (something I didn't check until I started truing). _
_Some issues occurred with the Cobra that can be fixed._
_Retaining arbor may come not completely taped, so a 1/8 or whatever size tape will be needed or inform Cobra (they will send a replacement but you may not be able to wait a week or two). On certain wheels, the material is thinner than the normal Jaco so arbor may not be able to tighten securely (TRC, RC4Less are ones I had problems with). Buy a pack of washers 1/8 inch hole, 1 in or 3/4 in diameter and use as a spacer 2 should be enough. You could just cut off about 1/4 inch of the threaded post/rod that the arbor screws onto. It the pin is missing a 3/32 piece of piano wire should work drill and secure with JB Weld or epoxy (align with hole on rear wheel)._
_Hudy makes some top of the line items but price can be one issue, what I paid for 2 Cobra would have been in the realm of one Hudy at the time._


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Bret.......you read my mind.  

AND, got looking last night and took the screw out. Dunno if you can really make it out in this pic








but the right side of it is really worn. This is why the new "threaded part" won't screw on, it slides on. With the screw out it threads on the other end perfect. :freak: Can't figure out why the other parts screw on so well though?  The "stock" screw is removed with an allen wrench so I went to Home Depot today looking for another one...........no luck.  So I picked up a package of 8-32 x 2-1/2 screws and figure I'll screw it in and then cut the head off. Should work fine. :thumbsup:

Oh yes just happened to think. Since the front arbor doesn't have a pin, does anybody think not using a pin in the rear would be a big problem? If yes then I'm sure the drill press my Dad has and a roll pin can be persuaded in there.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

OvalmanPA said:


> Bret.......you read my mind.


Yes...I have ESPN  .


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Just as an update...........that was a waste of time and $$$.  The major problem is the Losi/CW rear arbor has an insert in the center to help center up the wheel on the lathe. This insert is smaller than the 8-32 rod/screw. By sanding, yes sanding the rough edge off the screw, the screw on part for the pancar arbor slides on again.  This has just been a total pain in the ... Now get this.......the best part. Never tried them before but the 1/10 and 1/12 scale front arbors don't fit the lathe! :roll: There is a center hole in them that slides on the lathe and then there is a hole on each side of that for the roll pins to fit. It "appears" that center hole is to small on the pancar front arbors as all the arbors for the rear (Losi/CW, 1/12, 1/10) are about .375-.378 and the fronts are .368. :freak: I'm beginning to think another lathe will be nice. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

Oval man, I haven't seen another aftermarket brand that fits the Cobra. Most of the other brands use a clamping or set screw to secure the arbors. With the Cobra the assembly uses two pins that secures each type of arbor.

Once in a great while you might get some part that has some manufacturering defect.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone try the integy autocut truer


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

I have that model 12VDC Auto model, it has been upgraded to the V2 and now the Scorpion. Price is still the same though, Integy shows all three version of the model on their website. The model I have feed the carriage in the direction of cutting - still have return and set the cutting depth for each pass.

I use it to get tire near the diameter I normally use, then final cut the tire on the Cobra lathe.


----------

